# Toy breeders in/near New York



## Harley_chik

Good for you for steering her away from such breeders. Good breeder's don't use those terms.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah no kidding, and they were charging $1200 for the puppies.


----------



## Harley_chik

LOL, I bet they charge more for smaller dogs but don't guarantee the size of their puppies. Where's the logic in that?


----------



## Fluffyspoos

NONE! Ha! I just feel bad for the people getting suckered into buying these dogs without being educated, but I'm teaching my friend a few things. She's set on a white toy female who she'll put into a continental cut, I just need to help her find the right breeder.


----------



## Harley_chik

I'm not in the area, but I think PCA and Poodlesonline.com are good leads. I looked into to toys briefly and there are a lot of nice white toys out there. I would think there are a lot of shows in that area too.


----------



## Dogsinstyle

Gayle has wonderful Toys in NY.
http://www.pocoapocopoodles.com/

Carole


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Thanks tons Carole! I'll forward that link to her!


----------

